# rabbit truck wiring- HELP!



## darkshogun45 (Apr 3, 2009)

ok im trying to restore my dads 1980 rabbit truck to stock an the dash wiring is a mess. i have 4 dash wiring harnesses an none of them are complete. but together i think i can make a complete stock harness, does anybody know where i can get a color coded diagram online, or a diagram of just the dash wiring harness?


----------



## arupp (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: rabbit truck wiring- HELP! (darkshogun45)*

Buy this: http://www.amazon.com/Volkswag...=1-21


----------

